

Come out and get accepted or rejected with us:  irc.gnome.org #candyisdandy - mcu

Defeats are softened and victories sweetened because we did them together.
======
arasakik
You can also chat about it in the Hacker News chatterous room:

web: <http://www.chatterous.com/landing/hnyc/hcker/>

phone: text CHTR JOIN hnyc hcker to 41411

email : @join hcker in body to hnyc@chatterous.com

jabber/google talk: add hnyc@chatterous.com and send @join hcker

~~~
rantfoil
Chatterous rocks!

~~~
mcu
Interesting if true.

------
wheels
For the record, there's #startups on Freenode, and axod (from HN) runs
<http://mibbit.com/> where it can be accessed by a webapp.

------
durdn
12 people and counting so far on irc ...

------
tbrooks
It's more like pre-jects...

~~~
mcu
Prejection party! Woo!

------
bigthboy
turns out to be a rejection +1 room it seems :P

------
pjharrin
Pre-acceptance

~~~
mcu
This is no time for optimism :D.

~~~
mcu
This statement was true.

------
mcu
Over 30. Wow.

